# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  الي يبي يعطيني توقيع ما اخالف

## عفاف الهدى

اهلين جماعة الخير 

الي يبي يعطيني توقيع ما اخالف 
وش ما كان
راح اقبله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ول ما احد يبي يعطيني 
عالعموم مشكورين جميع

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اهَلآً ..َ

ياقلبيييييييييه من زمآن اشوف الموضوع وأقَول عطوك واحد هههههه


التوقيع جآي بالطريق ^^

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-01-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ونحن بالأنتظار خيو 

اخيرا حدا جبر بخاطري*

----------


## مضراوي

طيب اختي مايهمك التوقيع جاي بالطريق ..
تحياتي ,,

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..

تم عمل التوقيع :) ..

...~




وهذي الصوره الرمزيه ..






اتمنى يعجبك التوقيع ..

تحياتي ,,

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-09-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلمو اخوووك ويعطيك العافية 
شغل مرتب 
بس اخوووك اني مو من محبين صور الفتايا 
صور اليهالوا اي 
مشكووور ما اتقصر 
اقرع ومتشيرط
ههه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

باييين انيّ جيت متأخرة ! 

عليش بالعافييية عفاف ع التوقيع 

واذا تبي يهالوه [ على قولتش ] باسوي لشش

----------


## مضراوي

> يسلمو اخوووك ويعطيك العافية 
> شغل مرتب 
> بس اخوووك اني مو من محبين صور الفتايا 
> صور اليهالوا اي 
> مشكووور ما اتقصر 
> اقرع ومتشيرط
> ههه



الله يسلمك ..
والله مادريت انك ماتحبين صور الفتايا ,,
ع العموم ننتظر التوقيع من روح وريحان ..
تحياتي ,,

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-10-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*مشكور اخوووك ما قصرت وكاه توقيعي يتلألأ 
شكرا لكم*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اهلا اختي 

تفضلي التوقيع .. واسمحي لي الفوتو جديد فمَا عندي فرش واشياء حلوة واجد :$

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-11-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الله يجنن تسلم الأيادي خيو 

ان شاء الله بعد كم يوم راح احطه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جاء دور التوقيع الثاني بمناسبة العيد

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*راح أعطيش توقيع وإن شاء الله راح يعجبش
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (11-30-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي يالغالية 
يعطيش العافية 
عاجبتني هالصورة اكيد
تسلمي

----------

